# Replacing Rear Window Switches on B6 Passat



## ravboy5 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey Guys. I don't even know if I am posting in the right place for this question so I hope someone can help me out. I have a 2007 Passat and just recently purchased a new set of chrome-tipped window switches. I replaced the driver-side controls no problem. All I had to do was take a butter knife and pry the plastic handle up against the horizontal seam. I thought the project was a piece of cake until I moved onto the driver rear window. I tried the same method I used for the driver window but the plastic handle just isn't popping off. I'm scared to break something. I reallllllly prefer not to take off the whole door panel for this kind of small project. I've searched everywhere for answers but none seem to relate to rear and passenger windows. Please help!!!:banghead:


----------



## ATL_b6_Wagon (Jul 8, 2012)

Unfortunately you'll need to remove the door panels to replace the front passenger door switch and both rears. It's a PITA, no doubt about it. There are a couple of threads in the B6 Passat Forum that cover this.


----------

